# My Great Trains F-40 Project and Superliner cars



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A short while ago I picked this Great Trains F-40 body shell up on EvilBay:










With the intent to build it up so I have something to pull my Great Trains Observation car around. Now thanks to a fellow forum member  XL Special, Larry Trumbull, who as Marlon Brandow said, "Made me an offer I cant refuse", I now have a very large reason to proceed with this project now, actually 3 very large reasons...










I am now the very proud owner of 3 vintage Amtrak Superliners that Larry offered me. These are big cars, about 24" long, nicely detailed to me, and very impressive looking, did I mention these are large? I did some preliminalry testing on the layout and yes! they should be fine going around it, they juuuust make it through the new tunnel portals in the background. I'm just glad I aquired these BEFORE I had set in the scenery, Now I can builld the layout around the clearance these cars will require. I just now need to build an engine strong enough to pull it around the grades, or if worse comes to worse, maybe a USA A-B F-3 set??? 










Did I mention these are large cars? Theirs some work to do to them, which Larry pointed out before I got them. The biggest being I need to add couplers back onto the trucks, one car has some glazing missing, and theres some ACC hazing but overall these look great as is. and if I decide to get nutty, the top comes off and they look like they were intended to have interiors installed. Now theres a summer project! Did I mention these are large cars? 

To this day I am still amazed no one has aquired the molds and reissued any of these models. What a waste of tooling. With all the brewhaha over modern passenger cars that happened with LGBs Amtrak cars theres obviously a demand for the modern out there, but is anyone listening?

*Big* *Thanks Again Larry*, I dig them!  Did I mention these are large cars?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Vic,


I'm sure we all want to know, but you didn't mention how large they are...  probably just an oversight.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  They look great!  I look forward to seeing pics of your F40 pulling those.  I don't remember if it was discussed before, but out of curiosity are the cars of a similar scale to the LGB Genesis? 

You bring up a good point...  does anyone know what happened to those molds?

-Jon (a.k.a Farmer Ted)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

Could you use a new Aristo GP-40 as the base, and slap that F-40 shell on top?  Oh wait, that shell's 1/32, isn't it?  

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon, the Gennie is closer to 1/29 but its R1 capable. Not sure how odd it would look, but then again a USA F3 might not look right either. 

Mark, I considered an Aristo FA1 which is also R1 capable, but the loose trucks I have show its likely too large for this shell, so even a smallish GP9 would likely be too large. Its that whole 1/32 vs 1/29 thing getting in the way.


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the USA Speeders drive blocks?


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mined your one step ahead.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

How about using an MTH F7 chassis under the F40 shell?


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the first time I've ever seen those cars and they do look nice.
 
My LHS has a F40PH for sale at like 250.00 but I thought it looked kinda short & stubby..kinda like Great Trains used selective compression on the design...to me it looked shorter than a USA F3??


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

The F40 is too small for USAT chassis and trucks.  Even if you used an MTH chassis you most likely will have to shorten it as the locomotive has been shortened quite a bit.  Consider NWSL motor blocks and scratched side frames.  The NWSL motorblock is what came with  the complete locomotives.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to try Aristo Centercab bricks first. I know how to get the best out of them, besides I already have one avalable. Larry sent along in the box a cast metal frame that I might be able to use here, have to look more carefully at it.


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

They are beautiful cars Vic..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Vsmith, I know Great Train F-40 in 1992 i was a teenager they are nice. But F-40 have one motor front wheel drive, rear was dummy. I remember back 0in those days there were Three amtrak versions--only on F-40 phase 1 phase 2,another phase 2 version with personal name all over F-40 limited edition. 
Bryan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the frame is too long, so I'll have to cut one out of some hobby 3/16 plywood I have. I will have to think about this one before I start carving it up. Its mostly how I will mount the bricks, as they are fairly tall and will require a recess.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vic - Panic 4 sure

The F40 size looks OK 2 me. USA S-2 on right -n- LGB on left.

The_Other_Ray

*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Started cutting the base ply for the frame, marked off all the locations for drivebricks (need to order the second brick), added weight, etc. Going to start adding basswood strips on the inside of the shell to give the ply something to screw into. Need to think about adding a cab interior, I'll check John Warners FP45 log for that detail. Also need to decide how I'm going to add glazing on the inside. I'm going to make this engine heavy, as it needs the adhesion to pull those cars, the bricks themselves are like 2lbs each, add a big lump of lead wieght I have, and I should be able to get it up to 8 lbs. I'll test it in action to make sure its strong enough before I finish it. Headlights? Hmmm...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

Great topic and pics. This is also on my radar screen but where to look?. Must be lots of old ones gathering dust out there. Where are they? And the molds (as 1st said above)?? Imagine if LGB of America could find them and do something with them Yea!!!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jon

A bit smaller than the LGB Gen's. Here is the back side view connected to a 1:32 MTH smoothside.











Different roads along with 1 or 2 motor blocks and even a dummy were available.






















Here is the Dual motor Amtrac Loco











The_Other_Ray

*


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim

They are out there lurking in basements cause I found one such stash last year.....
So many road names and not just F40's, but GP's and F7's tooo.....

The_Other_Ray


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Ray I love that storage display rack, very nice! 

Thanks for the reference pics, looks like a nice collection. Looks like you've been collecting for a long time.

Do you have any pics of the rear platform? I could use a reference photo for my project. Its the only view I dont have. Thanks Vic


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Vic
Sorry to report that the wall display is NOT mine but the fellow
from whom I bought some parts. 
Say - You were bidding against ME for YOUR F40.....snipper..
.......maybe I should not help you...NA...its OK...
Here are two shots of the tail end to help you out.
The_Other_Ray











They used the standard LGB hook-n-loop on the post.








*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray, thats just what I needed. 

I usually always get snipped myself on Ebay 90% of the time, I'm actually surprised when I win anything anymore.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I really need to add some pics. 

OK the _basic_ subframe is now done, Plywood, basswood and even some balsa, I added a white metal plow that was originally for an Aristo dismal that I picked up in my very early days in the hobby, goes to show one should never throw anything away.

Now have to start on the details for the frame, steps being the most troublesome. Need to start building a fuel tank and all that other stuff on the underside. 

I think the final assembly will be the cab interior.

Anyone know a good guy to paint the shell?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress pics, 'bout time huh? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif









































































Body still sits a little too high,need to trim the mounting posts on the brick a little. I need to fab up the ladders and steps, not looking forward to that. Its going to be a PITA doing those. There are a few things that wont be quite prototype, but what the hey, since when have I ever counted rivets.
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/09/2008 10:02 AM


Now thanks to a fellow forum member  XL Special, Larry Trumbull, who as Marlon Brandow said, "Made me an offer I cant refuse", I now have a very large reason to proceed with this project now, actually 3 very large reasons...










I am now the very proud owner of 3 vintage Amtrak Superliners that Larry offered me. These are big cars, about 24" long, nicely detailed to me, and very impressive looking, did I mention these are large? 











To this day I am still amazed no one has aquired the molds and reissued any of these models. What a waste of tooling. With all the brewhaha over modern passenger cars that happened with LGBs Amtrak cars theres obviously a demand for the modern out there, but is anyone listening?

Yes, it would be great to see the molds for those modern coaches in use.  I am sure there are quite a few of us, including myself, who would love the opportunity to be able to purchase something like those. Congratulations on acquiring those gems!  

--Ron in Alaska


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic,

Can you tell us what you used to strip the paint off of your body shell?

Thanks,
Brian B.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian I didnt, it arrived bare unpainted just as you see it. From what I can gather these were the final left over remnants that never made it to the final production. The seller said this was the last one he had so it is concievable this is THE last Great Trains F-40 from the factory, so to speak. i do not know if the seller was related to the original manufacturer, it didnt occur to me to ask at the time, I regret that know. 

Ron, there still out there, about a year ago I saw a set of 3 Superliners and an F-40 for sale at a train show, and I've seen an F-40 show up every couple months on Evilbay, so they still do show up on the marketplace.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/25/2008 8:58 AM


Ron, there still out there, about a year ago I saw a set of 3 Superliners and an F-40 for sale at a train show, and I've seen an F-40 show up every couple months on Evilbay, so they still do show up on the marketplace.
Regrettably, I can't get to train shows from here. My only real hope is that something like those Superliners or even full domes will eventually be manufactured and made available to us in the general public.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok the undercarraige is getting really close. Ladders built, fuel tank 75%, remainder undercarrage stuff also getting close. First drive brick installed, trimming mounting posts on top lowered body just about right. Awaiting second drive brick, ordered it last week, it only shipped today /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif , should have it by Friday  . Still need to mount the couplers, and begin building the cab interior. Once I get the beast up and running, I can begin to consider making new sideframes.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There were some superliners in the classifieds here, the other day. Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting closer

Chassis done, for the most part.






















































Body height looks about right. Chassis still could use some detailing, still need to add couplers, ladders, and cab interior, plow looks a bit more agressive than standard.

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK now were back to the new forum, /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Previously on "As the F40 Turns":

Cut off the cast plow, couldn’t mount the couplers.
New "improved" plow plus couplers added front and back, using hooks for now, I have a feeling given my curves that this and the superliners will only work with the hooks.





































Its starting to look pretty good.

Cab interior is the last big hurtle, though bending all those handgrips may prove to be the biggest headache of all.


Last post on the old forum: 
Chassis painted: really improves the look, this thing might just work!



























Even got a basic cab interior in place. 

Now the part I've really dreaded, figuring out what to do with painting the body


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Update to today:
Broke out the never-used-till-now airbrush, I will ATTEMPT to paint it myself, in BORRACHO COLORS/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Actually it will one a couple schemes I'm working on, similar to Amtrack colors but since I still have some large decals left over, I might as well use them.

I will post the better schemes and see what everyone thinks. Please hold all laughter till then/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Acid Test:
 
How does it look next to the Superliners?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif




























You tell me?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

http://www.railpictures.net/images/images2/n/NRPC709Blanco06251988.jpg.26179.jpg

PS this little baby pulled 3 fullsize LGB passenger cars around the layout no trouble/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01/28/2008 7:18 PM

There were some superliners in the classifieds here, the other day. Jerry
Thanks for the heads-up. I saw the ad (it is still there) but did not realize what it was until you pointed them out here. I have requested pictures. 

--Ron in CC


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 02/08/2008 7:42 AM


The Acid Test:
 
How does it look next to the Superliners?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif





















You tell me?

I am watching your project with great interest. It is looking good and--and it WILL be original. That engine is going to look good next to those superliners, especially WHEN you select the right paint scheme.  Nice job! 

--Ron in CC


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

How's the painting turning out?

Here's one of my Great Train pieces..

Bought it brand new in the box..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chuck, nice engine. So far its been too cold here to paint properly, now its raining so its too cold _and wet_ to do it. I can brush paint indoors but spray or airbrush has to be done outdoors. So I'm kinda stuck till we get a warmer streak of weather here, otherwise the paint takes forever to dry and can run easily even if not applied to quickly. Good News is that it should begin to warm up next week, we'll see.

I decided to go with the black and silver scheme:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/F40FinalPaint.jpg

Black and silver have always been dominant colors on the line.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I'm in the same situation with cold weather and a loco waiting to be painted outdoors.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

That paint scheme kinda reminds me of the New Jersey Transit or DOT paint that was used for a bit on some loco's..it's nice!

Northwest Shortline does have the powertrucks available though at a price of 89.95 each..but what's kinda interesting is that NWSL also shows the original American Standard Car EMD sideframes #8699-4 available at $5.00 a pair. I need some powertrucks for a F40PH and am thinking along the lines of USA GP38-2 powertrucks at $32.95 a pair..the sideframes can be bought for 8.95 a pair with better detail than the originals.

Here's an original Great Trains BN smoothside passenger car behind the F40PH.


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, just a reminder, the USAT motor blocks are quite a bit larger than the NWSL blocks that are the originals. You might be better off adapting the smaller USAT block that's on the NW2 and getting the side frames from NWSL. A little creativity should make them fit.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's some handy info about using the NW2 trucks...thanks..
I was just comparing the sizes that were listed in the topic MTH powertrucks and was thinking the GP38 trucks may be to big..good thing I didn't order any.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck

>I need some powertrucks for a F40PH and am thinking along the lines of 
>USA GP38-2 powertrucks......snip....

Do you just want to add another NWSL power truck to the BN in place of a dummy truck?

The_Other_Ray


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok an update, no not paint yet, this is regarding the Superliners, whe I received them the coupler tongues had been cut off of each of them so I had to think a little bit about how to fix them, finally I tried an idea,  replacing the tongue with a brass strip, held in place with pop rivets so the top is flush and wont scrape the car body, and I added the Hook and loop coupler the same way, its soft metal rivets and can be cut off with snips if needed. Wheels are small diameter B'mann, I want to get some Gary Raymond wheels but I'm aa bit strapped for cash right now. So any way heres a short video of the set being run on the indoor layout, the sight of these cars going around my R1 curves is likely to amke all the scale/prototype people eyes bleed, but I figure if it can run on this torture track it will run on anything!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8iogWhacsc

Pics of the coupler


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Amtrak trains look great. 
On Ebay, I purchased a Great Trains observation car. The car is complete except for the trucks. What type trucks would you recommend to use on these cars? 
Thanks in advance, 
Jim Carter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I used Aristo streamliner trucks on my home made streamliner cars. Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristos might be too large for these, MTH passenger trucks are also 1/32 if MTH sells them seperatly I would look into that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

My all time favorite thread... I bought the 3 C&NW cars without trucks/wheels/couplers. I've got them up and running using LGB standard passenger trucks #67380 and San Val's metal wheels. The effect seems ok to me but maybe my eyes are getting old and tired. I don't know how to post a photo here but if someone can point me to some how-to instructions, I'll put them up later tonight.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished this one off a short while ago, finally got around to pics of it 



















Decided to do with something that would look better pulling my Superliners, looks nice to me, anyway another one off the bench.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,

Nice paint scheme!! I like the red nose. What's his name? Rudolf?

Mark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I swapped out the trucks on my Aristo cars and installed USA trucks much heavier and look and work great. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 10/20/2008 12:14 PM
Hey,

Nice paint scheme!! I like the red nose. What's his name? Rudolf?

Mark



Well. it was "Rudolf Diesel" ya' know.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

Nice!! Forgot that! Sweet!! 

Vic- you know we're only giving you a bit of a hard time. Isn't that part of the addition? 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking calling it the "Meatball Express" but... 

Mark, what addition are you refering to?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The addition of the letter "C" to the word "Addition" gives us "Addiction". You know, the kitbashing addiction. Part of it is putting up with slack jawed yokels who like to tell you how you should have done it. 

Meatball express? Wouldn't that be better for an Eggliner? (see above)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone wants to tell me how i should have done it is more than welcome to grab there airbrush supplys, get in there car, drive 2 days and paint it for me, to show me how its done...for free of course


----------

